# VINTAGE TOY MACHINE GUN



## treeguyfred (Apr 18, 2013)

Hey folks got another head scratcher. It appears to be a toy machine gun of the first half of the 20th century. It has a spring loaded plunger and looks like it shot "pachinko" sized ball bearings. There is a NRA label or sticker that appears to be of correct age.
 So anyone hazard a guess or actually know about it?
 Thank you,
 Fred


----------



## treeguyfred (Apr 18, 2013)

another shot of it


----------



## treeguyfred (Apr 18, 2013)

the NRA sticker


----------



## digger dun (Apr 18, 2013)

toy that shot ball bearings!


----------



## coreya (Apr 18, 2013)

Are there any other markings on it to indicate who made it, almost looks homemade?
 PS love the oil spout [] []


----------



## TJSJHART (Apr 18, 2013)

NICE LOOKIN  "TOY" . IF YOU MIGHT BE A MEMBER OF THE N.R.A. . YOU COULD SEND THEM A FEW PICS. AND ASK THEM ABOUT THE STICKER.


----------



## GEEMAN (Apr 19, 2013)

In this instance the NRA sticker represents the National Recovovery Administration. It was formed in 1933 by FDR as part of his New Deal. It lasted until 1935 when the US Supreme Court unanimously ruled it unconstitutional.

 I used to work in a stamp and coin shop years ago and recognised the sticker from some old collections that came into the shop. I forgot what the logo represented so I looked it up. The above is just a brief summary from wikipedia. An interesting read. I know nothing about the toy gun but my guess is mid to late 30s. COOL toy for sure.


----------



## surfaceone (Apr 19, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  treeguyfred
> 
> the NRA sticker


 
 Hey Fred,

 That's the National Recovery Administration = N.R.A.

 Perhaps a political commentary. How'd you come upon it? Does it shoot?


----------

